

Thank You HN Community: Free Tickets to the Founder Conference - alain94040

HN is my favorite community. I spend way too much time here. Since I happen to run the Founder Conference coming up on August 17 in Mountain View, I figured the least I can do is give back a little bit by giving away free tickets.<p>So if you are interested, just reply to this thread. But there's a twist:<p>- 1 ticket for the person with the highest karma (finally, having a high karma pays off)<p>- 1 ticket for a new user with a really low (positive) karma (to encourage newbies too, that's the spirit of HN I believe)<p>- 2 tickets randomly given away to anyone who wants them<p>And for everyone else, there is a promo code "yc" to get 20% off.
======
alain94040
You can downvote this comment while you upvote this thread and I won't gain
any karma from this post.

------
gdltec
Thanks for doing this, it really helps!

